# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  die 250ste:quereinstieg von chemie in zmedizin!?

## hel

Hallo ihr Lieben! Hab ziemlich lang die Foren hier durchforstet, und habe leider nix zum Thema Quereinstieg von Chemie in Zahnmed gefunden...ich mchte eigentlich nur wissen wieviele bzw welche Scheine ich dafr brauche...hab nmlich keine Ahnung und das LPA Baw scheint dauerhaft Urlaub zu haben *kotz* Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit Quereinstieg?

----------


## Newlixx

> Hallo ihr Lieben! Hab ziemlich lang die Foren hier durchforstet, und habe leider nix zum Thema Quereinstieg von Chemie in Zahnmed gefunden...ich mchte eigentlich nur wissen wieviele bzw welche Scheine ich dafr brauche...hab nmlich keine Ahnung und das LPA Baw scheint dauerhaft Urlaub zu haben *kotz* Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit Quereinstieg?


Der Quereinstieg von Chemie in Zahnmedizin unterscheidet sich eigentlich nicht von anderen Fchern.
Entscheidend ist lediglich, ob Du Scheine hast, die als gleichwertig angerechnet werden und die Du Dir dann auf Dein Studium anrechnen lassen kannst.
Wie viele Scheine Du genau brauchst findest Du zum einen auf den Seiten des LPA und auch hier im Forum .... kann ich Dir aber leider nicht 100%tig beantworten.
Gru und viel Erfolg !

----------


## hel

ja, das dachte ich anfangs auch....das problem ist nur, dass auf diesen seiten leider alles andere steht als das, was ich brauche   :Hh?:  so langsam werde ich wahrscheinlich noch aberglubig und bilde mir ein eine hhere macht versuche mich davon abzuhalten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kay-bro

Da musste wohl ma beim LPA in BW anrufen. Kommst wohl nicht drum herum...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Alina85

Da musst du auf jeden Fall mehrere Semester Chemie studieren. Und in diesem Fach ist es wirklich nicht leicht, Prfungen zu schaffen, wenn du nur wenige Chemiekenntnisse hast. Ansonsten kostet es wirklich einiges an Arbeit, Schwei, Durchhaltevermgen und Glck das zu schaffen was man sich vornimmt.

Mein Tipp wre es, wenn du schonmal vorab zum Studienberater fr Zahnmedizin (siehe Vorlesungsverzeichnis) gehen wrdest. Der kann dann  Erfahrungen dazu beitragen und dir evtl auch sagen was du an Scheinen fr ZM brauchst.

Viel Glck   :Top:

----------


## hel

ja, nur konnte mir der studienberster der uni mainz leider nix produktives mitteilen...hat mir stattdessen erzhlt, wie ich in medizin reikomme...echt anstrengend..  :kotzen: 
ich habe bereits ein paar scheine in chemie gemacht:

-anorganisches praktikumI und II
-physikalisches praktikum
-biochemie praktikum

jetzt gerade im laufenden semester:

- anorganik klausur
- organik klausur m. praktikum
-geschichte der medizin

wei vielleicht jemand, od ich dafr ein semester fr zahnmed angerechnet bekomme?

danke schonmal fr eure hilfe, leute!!   :Top:

----------


## Newlixx

> wei vielleicht jemand, od ich dafr ein semester fr zahnmed angerechnet bekomme?
> 
> danke schonmal fr eure hilfe, leute!!



Auch wenn wahrscheinlich einige unwissender Weise sagen werden, dass die Sachen angerechnet werden, wrde ich an Deiner Stelle den einfachsten Weg gehen und die Unterlagen einfach mal ans LPA schicken und abwarten, was zurckkommt.

----------


## hel

ja, ich denke das ist die intelligenteste Lsung im moment...aber diese ungewisseheit! Mann das ist echt bel! will garnicht wissen, wie es den zvs lern geht...  :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## chris225

> Auch wenn wahrscheinlich einige unwissender Weise sagen werden, dass die Sachen angerechnet werden, wrde ich an Deiner Stelle den einfachsten Weg gehen und die Unterlagen einfach mal ans LPA schicken und abwarten, was zurckkommt.



Hi, ich stehe vor einer hnlichen Situation.
Was ich daher wei, ist, dass es nichts ntzt, die Scheine ans LPA zu schicken.
Falls es an deiner Uni auch Zahnmedizin gibt, dann musst du fr Zahnmedizin die Fachbetreuer fr Physik, Chemie, und evtl. Biologie kontaktieren. Setz dich mit denen zusammen und zeig Ihnen deine Scheine, sowie Nachweise ber die Inhalte der Lehrveranstaltungen.
Diese entscheiden dann, ob das gleichwertig mit dem ist, was Zahnis machen mssen. Wenn ja, dann bekommst du fr die jeweiligen Scheine "quivalenzbescheinigungen".
Diese kannst du dann erst ans LPA schicken. Die erstellen dir dann einen Anrechnungsbescheid. Den trgst du dann zur Uni, wo du ZM studieren willst, und schaust, ob die das akzeptieren.

----------


## Newlixx

> Hi, ich stehe vor einer hnlichen Situation.
> Was ich daher wei, ist, dass es nichts ntzt, die Scheine ans LPA zu schicken.
> Falls es an deiner Uni auch Zahnmedizin gibt, dann musst du fr Zahnmedizin die Fachbetreuer fr Physik, Chemie, und evtl. Biologie kontaktieren. Setz dich mit denen zusammen und zeig Ihnen deine Scheine, sowie Nachweise ber die Inhalte der Lehrveranstaltungen.
> Diese entscheiden dann, ob das gleichwertig mit dem ist, was Zahnis machen mssen. Wenn ja, dann bekommst du fr die jeweiligen Scheine "quivalenzbescheinigungen".
> Diese kannst du dann erst ans LPA schicken. Die erstellen dir dann einen Anrechnungsbescheid. Den trgst du dann zur Uni, wo du ZM studieren willst, und schaust, ob die das akzeptieren.



Ok, so genau hatte ich es gar nicht geschrieben, da sie sich ja schon beim LPA informiert hatte. Wichtig ist aber noch, dass die Originalscheine ans LPA kommen.
Wie viel Du dann letztendlich anerkannt bekommst, wird Dir das LPA mitteilen.
Danke fr die gute Ergnzung @chriss225

----------


## Smibo

> ja, nur konnte mir der studienberster der uni mainz leider nix produktives mitteilen...hat mir stattdessen erzhlt, wie ich in medizin reikomme...echt anstrengend.. 
> ich habe bereits ein paar scheine in chemie gemacht:
> 
> -anorganisches praktikumI und II
> -physikalisches praktikum
> -biochemie praktikum
> 
> jetzt gerade im laufenden semester:
> 
> ...


Evt wrden dir die Chemiescheine in Anorganik und Organik, der Schein in Physik und das Biochemiepraktikum anerkannt werden. Ein Kommi hat mal Chemie studiert und ist zu ZM gewechselt und genau diese Sachen wurden anerkannt....
Ob das auch fr dich gilt....nachfragen....

----------


## Newlixx

> Evt wrden dir die Chemiescheine in Anorganik und Organik, der Schein in Physik und das Biochemiepraktikum anerkannt werden. Ein Kommi hat mal Chemie studiert und ist zu ZM gewechselt und genau diese Sachen wurden anerkannt....
> Ob das auch fr dich gilt....nachfragen....


Ein ehemaliger Kommilitone von mir ist Diplom Chemiker und bei ihm wurden nur Chemie und Physik anerkannt. Biochemie allerdings nicht !

----------


## ZMEDI

> Ein ehemaliger Kommilitone von mir ist Diplom Chemiker und bei ihm wurden nur Chemie und Physik anerkannt. Biochemie allerdings nicht !


Und recht hattense damit... wenn ich mich richtig zurckerinnere...  :hmmm...:

----------


## hel

hallo, ihr lieben!  ::-winky:  
heute ist ein toller tag!  :Grinnnss!:  Warum? Weil 1.geiles wetter draussen und 2. ich hab heute zum ersten mal sinnvolle auskunft vom lpa bekommen! der sachbearbeiter meinte heute, er htte die zustndige sachbearbeiterin tel erreicht, und htte ihm mitgeteilt, dass ich ins dritte FS Zahnm reinkommen knnte (allerdings -wie oben schon korrekt erkannt-wird biochemie nicht ganz angerechnet)...natrlich wenn mich die uni haben will....   :hmmm...:  wo hat denn dein kumpel den quereinstieg gewagt? ich werde es in heidelberg, frankfurt und mainz versuchen..weiss jemand vielleicht was?  Ihr ward mir bisher eine so mega-tolle untersttzung!! Danke nochmal   :Grinnnss!:   und bis baaaaaaaaaaald...muss schnell in den biergarten   :Party:

----------


## humdidum

> ich werde es in heidelberg, frankfurt und mainz versuchen..


nur an 3 Unis bewerben? bewerb dich doch an allen, so habe ich das auch gemacht und am Ende nur eine einzige Zusage von Wrzburg erhalten. Die Uni wechseln kann man doch immernoch spter.
Und zu Mainz: da habe ich es damals auch probiert mir Scheine aus dem Chemie Studium anrechnen zu lassen, aber die stellen sich dort total quer. Ausser du machst das Vordiplom, dann bekommst du was angerechnet.

Ich hoff das passt zum Thema, war grad zu faul den ganzen Thread zu lesen   :Blush:

----------


## hel

> nur an 3 Unis bewerben? bewerb dich doch an allen, so habe ich das auch gemacht und am Ende nur eine einzige Zusage von Wrzburg erhalten. Die Uni wechseln kann man doch immernoch spter.
> Und zu Mainz: da habe ich es damals auch probiert mir Scheine aus dem Chemie Studium anrechnen zu lassen, aber die stellen sich dort total quer. Ausser du machst das Vordiplom, dann bekommst du was angerechnet.
> 
> Ich hoff das passt zum Thema, war grad zu faul den ganzen Thread zu lesen


hast vollkommen recht, das problem ist nur, dass mein freund, meine tochter und ich zusammen in karlsruhe wohnen...d.h. ich bin leider nicht so flexibel wie manch anderer    :Nixweiss:  
an die drei orte kann ich noch pendeln, aber weiter weg....ich knnte mich natrlich fr jede uni bewerben, aber wenn ich nen studienplatz an einem ort bekomme, an den keiner mchte-sprich: diesen nicht eintauschen kann- dann verliere ich semesterzeit... alles ein bisschen doof...  :Blush:

----------


## Newlixx

> hast vollkommen recht, das problem ist nur, dass mein freund, meine tochter und ich zusammen in karlsruhe wohnen...d.h. ich bin leider nicht so flexibel wie manch anderer    
> an die drei orte kann ich noch pendeln, aber weiter weg....ich knnte mich natrlich fr jede uni bewerben, aber wenn ich nen studienplatz an einem ort bekomme, an den keiner mchte-sprich: diesen nicht eintauschen kann- dann verliere ich semesterzeit... alles ein bisschen doof...


Wer zwingt dich denn dazu, den Platz anzunehmen ?

----------


## hel

> Wer zwingt dich denn dazu, den Platz anzunehmen ?


  ::-oopss:   mann mann... ich bin ganz schn verwirrt...bin irgendwie bei der zvs regel hngen geblieben, die besagt, dass du keinen studienplatz mehr bekommst, wenn du ne zusage erhlst, und du den platz nicht annimmst...das gilt fr die unis selbst wohl weniger...hmmm..vielleicht hab ich doch ne ganz gute chance, zum ws nen platz zu bekommen!? studierst du zm oder humm?

----------


## netfinder

ZVS hat mit einer Direktbewerbung nichts zu tun!

----------


## hel

> ZVS hat mit einer Direktbewerbung nichts zu tun!


ja, genau das meinte ich damit, als ich schrieb, dass ich total verwirrt bin...ich hab mich nmlich auch bei der zvs beworben...na ja...dann versuch ichs ma berall...mal schaun wat passiert...  ::-dance:

----------


## Newlixx

Ich studier ZM im 8. Semester

----------


## hel

> Ich studier ZM im 8. Semester


weit du noch, wie es bei euch im 3.semeser war? haben sich welche durch das vorphysikum abschrecken lassen?

----------


## hel

sorry...hrt sich vielleicht n bissl assi an...  :Blush: ...aber wenn mans realistisch sieht, muss ich wohl auf solche flle setzen...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## netfinder

hm, also das so auf das vorfiesikum zu beziehen, ist wohl eher ned so sinnvoll; denn das ist ja erst nach dem 5. Fs. Wenn, dann hoert man wohl eher aus anderen Gruenden auf. 

"Assi" ist das nicht, sind ja nur hoffende Gedanken. Allerdings wirst du keine Antwort finden, die dich wirklich zufrieden stellen wird. Probiers einfach, bleib dran - selbst bei einer Ablehnung kann man sich ja nochmals telefonisch erkundigen... -und dann wirst Du schon sehn, obs klappt oder ned!

----------


## hel

> hm, also das so auf das vorfiesikum zu beziehen, ist wohl eher ned so sinnvoll; denn das ist ja erst nach dem 5. Fs. Wenn, dann hoert man wohl eher aus anderen Gruenden auf. 
> 
> "Assi" ist das nicht, sind ja nur hoffende Gedanken. Allerdings wirst du keine Antwort finden, die dich wirklich zufrieden stellen wird. Probiers einfach, bleib dran - selbst bei einer Ablehnung kann man sich ja nochmals telefonisch erkundigen... -und dann wirst Du schon sehn, obs klappt oder ned!


hi netfinder!
jan so ist es! Ich suche verzweifelt nach einer antwort, die sich ungefhr so anhrt:"klar, helen! zum ws hast du sicher nen platz"   ::-stud:  
aber kann man das vorph. nicht auch schon nach dem 2ten machen? deshalb auch VOR-ph. oder? und im 5ten dann das Ph... wo studierst du denn? grzle helen

----------


## Phantom

Das VORphysikum ist nach dem 2. Semester (Bio, Chemie, Physik),
das Physikum ist nach dem 5. Semester (Anatomie, Physiologie, Biochemie,
Werkstoffkunde und Zahnersatzkunde, mndlich und praktisch)

----------


## hel

> Das VORphysikum ist nach dem 2. Semester (Bio, Chemie, Physik),
> das Physikum ist nach dem 5. Semester (Anatomie, Physiologie, Biochemie,
> Werkstoffkunde und Zahnersatzkunde, mndlich und praktisch)


Phantom....erhlst meine vollste Zustimmung   :Top:   kennst du jemanden, der quer eingestiegen ist?

----------


## Phantom

Leider nein  :Nixweiss:  
Wnsch Dir aber auf jeden Fall viel Glck  :Top:

----------


## hel

> Leider nein  
> Wnsch Dir aber auf jeden Fall viel Glck


DAAAANKE Phantom! Ich wnsch Dir auch alles Gute fr Dein Studium!   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kay-bro

Reicht es eigentlich auch wenn man in einem anderen Studienfach ein Chemie-Praktikum ohne Klausur absolviert um dies dann als groen Schein fr die Zahnmedizin anerkennen zu lassen?

----------


## Newlixx

> Reicht es eigentlich auch wenn man in einem anderen Studienfach ein Chemie-Praktikum ohne Klausur absolviert um dies dann als groen Schein fr die Zahnmedizin anerkennen zu lassen?



Versuchen kann man es ... vielleicht reicht dann sogar der Kassenbeleg eines Chemiebaukastens !

----------


## kay-bro

@newlixx

Meinst du das jetzt ernst oder nur ironisch?

----------


## Tom83

> @newlixx
> 
> Meinst du das jetzt ernst oder nur ironisch?


Sorry Kay aber:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Newlixx

> @newlixx
> 
> Meinst du das jetzt ernst oder nur ironisch?



 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Smibo

geniaaal lol

----------


## flopipop

> @newlixx
> 
> Meinst du das jetzt ernst oder nur ironisch?


natrlich ernst..  :bhh:   :bhh:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Party:

----------


## kay-bro

reicht eigentlich der schein in organik I oder braucht man auch organik II (aus dem chemiestudium)?

----------


## sunlight

also in diesem fall mssen wir uns selber an der uni bewerben?weil ich ich auch von chemie in zahnmedizin

----------

